# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Çin Zulmü ve Dogu Türkistan >  Arakan Zulmü

## ceyda

arakan.jpg
Arakanlı Müslümanların lideri konumunda bulunan Dr. Muhammed Yunus, Arakan'da katliamın devam ettiğini belirterek, ''Arakan'da yaşayan Budistler, yetkililerin desteğiyle yağmalamalar yapıyor. Güvenlik güçlerinin silahlarıyla Müslümanları öldürüyorlar'' dedi.

''İslam Dünyası Ramazan'da İstanbul'da Buluşuyor'' programı kapsamında Diyanet İşleri Başkanlığı'nın davetlisi olarak Türkiye'ye gelen Yunus, yaptığı açıklamada, Müslümanlara yapılan zulmün Myanmar hükümetinin desteğiyle gerçekleştirildiğini söyledi.

Daha önce de Arakanlı Müslümanlara yönelik zaman zaman katliamlar yapıldığını anlatan Yunus, son olayların ise 3 Haziran'da başladığını anımsattı.

"Arakan'da yaşayan Budistler, yetkililerin desteğiyle yağmalamalar yapıyor. Güvenlik güçlerinin silahlarıyla Müslümanları öldürüyorlar" diyen Yunus, Müslümanların büyük acı ve zulümle karşı karşıya olduğunu anlattı.

"Dünya Müslümanları ve Batılı Devletler Katliama Sessiz"

Katliamın tekrar başlamasının en büyük sebeplerinden birisi olarak "Bangladeş'in güçsüz olması"nı gösteren Yunus, şöyle devam etti:

"Diğer büyük sebep ise dünya Müslümanlarının ve Batılı devletlerin bu katliama sessiz kalması. Batılı devletler önceleri Myanmar'a, Nobel ödüllü Aung San Suu Kyi tutsak olduğu için tepkiliydi. Ancak onun serbest bırakılması, Batılı devletlerin Myanmar'a olumlu bakmasını sağladı. Batılı ülkeler böylece katliama sessiz kaldı ve kalıyor."

"Kadınlara Tecavüz Ediliyor"

Yunus, Budistler'in Müslümanları Arakan'da istemediğini ifade ederek, "Müslümanların en yoğun olduğu yer Arakan'ın kuzey kısmı ve en çok zulüm de orada oluyor. Herhangi bir soruşturma olmaksızın keyfi tutuklamalar devam ediyor. Özellikle genç, ilim sahibi ve entelektüel insanlar tutuklanıyor. Tutuklanan insanların nereye götürüldüğü bilinmiyor. Kadınlara tecavüz devam ediyor."

"Sınır Kapalı Olduğu Halde 20 Bin Kişi Bangladeş'e Sığındı"

Yunus, bölgeye uluslararası tarafsız gözlemcilerin gönderilmesini istediklerini belirterek, son olaylarda binlerce Müslümanın öldürüldüğünü, çok sayıda insanın kayıp olduğunu ve Bangladeş sınırı kapattığı halde 3 Haziran'dan itibaren 20 bin kişinin Bangladeş'e sığındığını söyledi.

Bangladeş'e Sığınanların Sayısı 500 Bin

Muhammed Yunus, Bangladeş'e sığınan toplam Myanmarlı Müslüman sayısının ise 500 bin olduğunu sözlerine ekledi. (AA)

----------

